# One more from the Mountains



## Paint Brush (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Buckfever (Dec 16, 2012)

Sweet! Nice buck congrats.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice buck.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Very Nice!  Congratulations!


----------



## deadend (Dec 16, 2012)

Great buck!  Been a good year in the mtns.  Where is the story? Gotta have a story!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 17, 2012)

*Wtg...*

That is a fine buck.  Very nice for the mountains.  Tell us all about it?


----------



## Duff (Dec 17, 2012)

thats a fine buck Cliff. Congrats


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 17, 2012)

nice one! wma or nf? great buck congrats!


----------



## Paint Brush (Dec 17, 2012)

*Here is the story.*

I got this one Fri. on Swallow Creek WMA. Where I found him there was no deer sign,horned bushes,pawed places or tracks,just hogs that I could tell. A deer I hunted 4 years ago got him killed. He was making some sign in anouther place and it was hot tuesday,Earl hunted it all day wed and didnt see a hair. He said he heard 2 shots that sounded like running shots (pretty fast) and thought they were misses.
 I hunted one 4 years ago that was using the same ground and couldnt get up with him,I think he was a better deer than this one. After the hunt we got some snow and I had to find out what he was doing. To make a long story short he couldnt hide his tracks and I learned his secret.
 All day thurs.while at work I was trying to figure out how to hunt this one until I rembered the other one that got away. Well to make a long story short this one was doing the same thing.
 I knew it was gona be a good day when it broke daylite with a big frost,the sun at my back and the wind in my face. About 8:30 I saw him coming around the mountain in that buck brush like they always are and thought he was a good 8. When I got my hands on him he was a 9 and would have been a 10 but didnt grow a brow tine on one side. A pretty good 3 1/2 year old buck, glad to have him.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 17, 2012)

great story and a 3.5yr old. that snow will really tell on them. i wish we could get a bit more in deer season. it will suprise you what a deer will do in a day.


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 18, 2012)

Great looking buck! Way to stick it out.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

congrats on a nice deer!


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 18, 2012)

never seen anyone hog tie one before. most people i know use a bow or a gun and shoot em!

all jokes aside, that is a fine buck. mountains or otherwise!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats


----------

